# Anyone break their New Years Resolution yet?



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Just checking.  That is, if you're brave enough to admit it.


----------



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

I made a New Years resolution not to make New Years resolutions anymore--it seems to be the only one I'm able to keep.

So far, so good  

Drew


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

One of my resolutions was to eat more cheese in 2011. I haven't had any cheese yet today. I need to remedy that.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

RJ Keller said:


> One of my resolutions was to eat more cheese in 2011. I haven't had any cheese yet today. I need to remedy that.


mmm, cheese. Too bad my resolution is to lose weight.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I never keep mine, so I stopped making them. I got tired of feeling guilty about not doing it


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

Mine was to play less video games and read more instead. SO FAR SO GOOD! LOL  

jay


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Just did it!  I play the Quasi-Official Book Club game each month.  My resolution was to read one of the books from my archives before allowing myself to buy something new since it has been building steadily for two years.  I have been on GoodReads checking out the books the person I am picking for this month has read, and got sucked into checking out several books that caught my eye.  I do this every month!  Granted, I've found some great books, but my lack of willpower is really embarrassing


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

vg said:


> Just did it! I play the Quasi-Official Book Club game each month. My resolution was to read one of the books from my archives before allowing myself to buy something new since it has been building steadily for two years. I have been on GoodReads checking out the books the person I am picking for this month has read, and got sucked into checking out several books that caught my eye. I do this every month! Granted, I've found some great books, but my lack of willpower is really embarrassing


Happy New Year. It's not too late to pick a new resolution. I won't tell.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't make 'em, can't break 'em.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

i did!  my resolution was to cut out sugar and i just had a shrimp cocktail with homemade cocktail sauce that i know contains brown sugar.... d'oh!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I broke it on December 31st.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't broken it, nor do I intend to.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I haven't broken it, nor do I intend to.


Good for you. Here's hoping for a prosperous new year.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I'm always careful to make a resolution I _want_ to keep (painting related this year) - I read somewhere that the route to happiness is to set small, achievable targets.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

My resolution is to be happier, take time to stop and appreciate what I have at least once a day and to complain less. So far so good. The first two are easy. The last one will be a challenge.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mine was to eliminate caffeine from my morning routine. I had 2 quad shot lattes yesterday


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> My resolution is to be happier, take time to stop and appreciate what I have at least once a day and to complain less. So far so good. The first two are easy. The last one will be a challenge.


In high school, several of us resolved to stop complaining. To this day, I find myself prefacing things with "This is not a complaint, but...", which was how we got around that particular vow! 

I'm in the "don't make them, can't break them" category. While the New Year is as good a time for a fresh start as any, I think changes are more likely to stick when you don't tag them as "New Year's Resolutions". Those are too easy to dismiss because everyone knows you'll break them eventually.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Mine was to eliminate caffeine from my morning routine. I had 2 quad shot lattes yesterday


hahahaha


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> While the New Year is as good a time for a fresh start as any, I think changes are more likely to stick when you don't tag them as "New Year's Resolutions". Those are too easy to dismiss because everyone knows you'll break them eventually.


That's true, and since my birthday is conveniently midway through the year from New Year's, I make my "serious" resolutions then. It gives me two opportunities in the year to get it right.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I avoid breaking resolutions by not making them in the first place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

I resolved to always change out of my polar bear pajama pants before 10am. I'm wearing them now. Excited? You should be.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I resolved to always change out of my polar bear pajama pants before 10am. I'm wearing them now. Excited? You should be.


Depends. How many days in a row have you worn them?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

swore i'd start my yoga regime again. alas. no start yet


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I resolved to always change out of my polar bear pajama pants before 10am. I'm wearing them now. Excited? You should be.


Polar bear pants? Pictures, please!


----------

